# New Build, Bow work bench. Please help



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Your workbench really depends on the space available to you. Build it as big as you can without making your space inefficient. 
I don't know what kind of carpenter you are but a guy can do a lot with 2x4's, 3/4" plywood and a nailer or torque screws. Something mounted to the wall will be very sturdy and also save some space. 
Good luck!


----------



## Ethan Smith (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is one that I just built. It's 8'x27" and about 36" tall. Perfect for bar stool seating and also to stand and work. I left the overhang on the right for my reloading gear, and then the small 2 foot section to the right of my press will be an open bench to work/clean guns etc. Definitely fun to do. I don't have any pictures of my draw board, but I mounted one of those to my bench as well.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I got this workbench toolbox at Home Depot they run around $250 and heavy duty and tons of storage. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't mind not having my press permanently mounted. It gives me a bit more flexibility. If i need to cut some arrows I can push it back and put my arrow saw in it's place. When I'm done, just slide it forward again. I am somewhat limited on space so that's what works for me. 
I do like that if I am headed somewhere and a buddy needs a press I can easily take it with me and set it on my tailgate if need be.


----------



## eric1981 (Oct 1, 2014)

My little set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeartheBeard (Jun 27, 2014)

Ethan Smith said:


> Here is one that I just built. It's 8'x27" and about 36" tall. Perfect for bar stool seating and also to stand and work. I left the overhang on the right for my reloading gear, and then the small 2 foot section to the right of my press will be an open bench to work/clean guns etc. Definitely fun to do. I don't have any pictures of my draw board, but I mounted one of those to my bench as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like exactly what I want to build. Could you by any chance tell me the materials you used and what sizes you used to build it? 

Thanks!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here's a set of plans for a nice workbench.
http://www.familyhandyman.com/works...ld-a-workbench-super-simple-50-bench/view-all


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

I need more room... my garage is full


----------



## DR2125 (Jan 4, 2015)

They have a new box there that has a top the raises from 38 to 48 inches. I think it may work well for fletching arrows


----------



## loboweb (Jul 11, 2016)

Are you able to keep a workbench dedicated for bow work? Very nice if so. If not, probably the information and pictures you could find on workbenches would be on Garage Journal.

I still need to build my dream bench, but it will be for bows, guns, reloading, electronics, mechanics, etc.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> Here's a set of plans for a nice workbench.
> http://www.familyhandyman.com/works...ld-a-workbench-super-simple-50-bench/view-all


those are great plans btw.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

FeartheBeard said:


> Hi Guys, I posted this in the General forum but was told I would get more help here.
> 
> I've decided to take on a new project and make myself a bow work bench for home. I have a fair bit of space but nothing too crazy. I'm just hoping to get some ideas and tips on how and what to build. I would like to mount a vise and in time mount a press on it, looking at the ez press from last chance. Maybe a draw board down the road. Plus do fletchings and that sort of stuff. I want to mount these permanently and not have to mount and un mount every time I want to use them. So my question is what size, and even materials to use if you have made one in the past. Any help is greatly appreciated and If you have and pics of your own please feel free to post them. I'd love to see them.
> 
> ...


I have a big bench, and with the press on it, it is very difficult to reach anything behind it, so if you are going to mount things on a wall behind the bench, make it narrow. my bench I plan on building is going to be no more than 24" wide


----------



## Crash_compton (May 27, 2013)

That's a nice looking bench FeartheBeard. I have multiple benches in my garage right now, one for reloading, one for mechanical stuff (covered in oil) and a metal bench for welding. I want to create a larger bench that can accommodate archery press and reloading. I do need to get a bow press first though. Anyway nice set up I might try something like that and make it longer.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just finished this last week, bench is 6x2 and the peg board is 2x4, because the press covers up some of the work bench, table height is 37 inches


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Perry24 said:


> Here's a set of plans for a nice workbench.
> http://www.familyhandyman.com/works...ld-a-workbench-super-simple-50-bench/view-all


Just finished mine from these plans.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Memmax said:


> Just finished mine from these plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I've had these plans for years and never built it. Looks like I need to get building....lol! What was the final cost?

It looks bigger than I thought. Did you increase the dimensions?


----------



## wvrednk (Mar 17, 2007)

I've got that same EZ Green press mounted on my bench. I notice you've got the Last Chance draw board attachment. How do you like it? Does it work well? I've been thinking of picking that up for my press.


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

I had the peg board and plywood laying around. If you had to buy all of the lumber I would say $75. The "extras", Peg hooks, light, parts bin are about another $40.

Peg hooks and parts bin coupon sale at harbor freight.

Light, lumber, and vise from Menards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

wvrednk said:


> I've got that same EZ Green press mounted on my bench. I notice you've got the Last Chance draw board attachment. How do you like it? Does it work well? I've been thinking of picking that up for my press.


Are you referring to mine?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

eric1981 said:


> My little set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to copy this, sent you a pm-thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltonhunter (Jun 26, 2016)

I love seeing everyone's different styles.....lol


----------



## SpyderCrbn (Feb 22, 2015)

I was in the same situation and found a work bench at Home Depot, I believe the dimensions are 2x8 or 10. Its solid and does not wobble.
Its a wood bench and works for all my archery needs and the reloading that I do. 
Just a thought and good luck.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Sometimes you can catch a yard sale or habitat for Humanity location that will have a big heavy desk for super cheap.. Like $5-10. I put two old college dorm desks (from habitat) together and have a huge 8'x3' deep desk with drawers already built in. Then just attach vice, clamps, etc on the top however you want layout wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrepfer (Jan 22, 2016)

Perry24 said:


> Here's a set of plans for a nice workbench.
> http://www.familyhandyman.com/works...ld-a-workbench-super-simple-50-bench/view-all


I love the simplicity of that design.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

What are these terms, "space" and "room" you all keep tossing around so freely????

I have 5 women in my house, and I have vague, ancient memories of these terms, so, please refresh my memory...

:grin:


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Hutch


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

Just finished mine. Thanks for the great ideas!


----------

